# What Parts of your hobby drive your spouse nuts!



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Figured this would be a fun topic to explore 

For me, i throw my trimmings in the toilet (with some bleach), i normally let it soak in there to ensure the clippings get killed off, then i forget, and she finds them in the morning


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

When everytime i say "I think i'll be settle after i get this.. or that fish..." and it never is.. I think i am.. but after a week.. there's always some better filter, some better lights, or some better food I'd want! =) It just doesn't end~


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Running the water for water changes makes my wife bonkers....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

1) How much room all the tanks take up in our small 2 bedroom suite.

2) The smell of the skimmate from my protein skimmer (totally nasty).

3) All the extra fish "Junk" I have collected over the years that is all over the place. (related to number 1).


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

mine is just the amount of tanks. After the 2nd one she would say is that it now.......welllllllll....I am up to seven tanks now....truthfully she is pretty good about it all....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife is pretty relaxed about it. I just get the eye roll occasionally when I am trying to add tanks to each room of the house or constantly planning something new. Once I get the new stuff home she likes it and is on board though.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

mine hates when i clean out the canister filter in the bathtub right after she finishes cleaning the bathroom 
and how all their various foods end up all over the coffee table instead of in "their spot"


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

That I promised that once the 70 gallon is set up I'll take down the 30 gallon and 20 gallon... I took the 20g down, but then put it back up, and added a 5g! And now I'm eyeing the 30g again... wondering what kind of pretty tank I can make...

Oh and maybe the hole I put in the dining room wall so that I can drain the tank water directly into the drain in the wall (there's a sink in the other side).


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Always trying to move around the living room furniture to see if I can accomodate another tank!

Going to the fish store for a specific fish and have to look in every tank there while she stands there waiting tapping her foot!

Having the hose hooked to the tap and running through the middle of the kitchen monday nights doing the water changes while she is trying to make dinner!

Just to name a few, but she does admit the tanks are relaxing to watch so thats why i get away with it I think!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats why i dont have a spouse (even tho he liked fish and he got a tank) but was better to get rid of him and get more tanks instead  but...i have kids that say "more fish stuff?" or if i am going out.."where r u going? out ..to c more fish stuff?"  oh well


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

falling asleep with the tv on at nite...............pretty much full blast so i can hear it over all my hob's. apparently it can be heard at nite well up the road...............its especially bothersome on friday nites after the sopranos on channel 89 when later on i fall asleep with it on that channel and latin lovers comes on.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

She hates the fact that I clean my cannisters in the bathtub....and sometimes dont rinse it down very well after.. oops. Hates when I leave the water running non-stop during water changes. Hates that I'm constantly harassing her about getting a large tank. Hates that I pay attention to them more than her sometimes hehe. 

I think thats about it 

Oh, one more. Hates that everynow and then there is a dried up little fish on her spot on the couch  Damn jumpers lol.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

All of the above and then some ....shes pretty good about it concidering I have 2 -180's (stacked )60 ? gall , coffe table and 40 gall picture frame tank and a 40 gallon hex and an m-t 124 gallon ( and thats only in the front room ) plus one in the kitchen and a 130 planted in the bedroom along with a 80 gallon in there as well. She rolls he eyes now and then as we are in a i bedroom 625 s.f. appartment.She has no interest in them except looking at em. If I died tomorrow the fish would be doomed ...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> mine hates when i clean out the canister filter in the bathtub right after she finishes cleaning the bathroom
> "


X 2  ahhaha


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the perfect women. I went to look at a huge selection of stuff my buddy is selling.
My fiance text me this morning and asked " how much does he want for his complete 70gal". This will be tank #6 lol


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife hates it when I don't clean up the hoses after a water change

She says I can get whatever I want as long as she can spend the equivalent $$ on scrapbooking supplies. Works for me.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

jkcichlid said:


> She says I can get whatever I want as long as she can spend the equivalent $$ on scrapbooking supplies. Works for me.


Hahahah, nice  How about our family when the girls are taking tanks AND scrapbooking  (had to look at us yesterday at Michael's). The boys got some wood for building planes, though  And they do love tanks and art stuff we're doing as well  Everyone's happy (I hope)


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife hates me when I never go shopping with her on the Boxing days, because I HAVE TO go to lfs on Boxing days.


----------



## trailheadache (Apr 21, 2010)

had an argument with the wife bout a month ago about this stuff. told her she does what she wants with the house,and all i take up is half the downstairs with my fish. she gets the better deal. she's since left me alone. phew......now another tank..heheh


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

would be easier for me to answer had you asked "What Parts of your hobby doesn't drive your other half nuts?" lol


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Mferko said:


> mine hates when i clean out the canister filter in the bathtub right after she finishes cleaning the bathroom
> and how all their various foods end up all over the coffee table instead of in "their spot"


I have EXACTLY the same issue.

She really hates it when I clean my canisters in the bath tub. The whole bathroom starts to smell like fish excrete too 

Sometimes she even tells me that I spend more time with my fish instead of with her


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

cichlid said:


> I have the perfect women. I went to look at a huge selection of stuff my buddy is selling.
> My fiance text me this morning and asked " how much does he want for his complete 70gal". This will be tank #6 lol


"women"? How many do you have to put up with? lol


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Thats why i dont have a spouse (even tho he liked fish and he got a tank) but was better to get rid of him and get more tanks instead  but...i have kids that say "more fish stuff?" or if i am going out.."where r u going? out ..to c more fish stuff?"  oh well


my kids are the same Claudia...lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> I have EXACTLY the same issue.
> 
> She really hates it when I clean my canisters in the bath tub. The whole bathroom starts to smell like fish excrete too
> 
> Sometimes she even tells me that I spend more time with my fish instead of with her


LOL! Exactly... she says all the time is spent on the fish!

She also hates it that I look at this forum more than her! LOL!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife is pretty supportive about it (and my other hobbies). She's not really into it, but likes to watch the fish and my son gets a lot fun out of it (he's two). My wife had a feeder goldfish named "silver", when she was a child, that she had for many years and grew to a magnificent six inches. So she has a fond nostalgia piece for fish tanks...so if kept in moderation..things are okay. She don't like all this talk about a planted tank.


----------

